# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  elderly

## TonyEarth

ok, quick question, dont really know if this is the best place for this thread but, is elderly instruments trustable? i ask because they have free shipping on the mandocaster and well... its free shipping! :Grin:

----------


## TheMandoKit

Not sure what you mean by "trustable," but I have been doing business with them for 25 years plus, including at least three high-end instruments and countless sets of strings, CDs, books, and accessories.  Stan Werbin is a good guy, as are all the folks I have dealt with there.  In fact, I am going to be there on Saturday to check out some instruments with my wife.  I have nothing but good things to say about them.  They may not always be the lowest price, but they have always been fair with me.  NFI other than being a long-time customer.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I've bought a variety of used instruments from them (mandolin/acoustic guitar/fiddle) plus accessories over the years and have nothing but good stuff to say about them, would buy from them again in a heartbeat.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Michael Eck

Elderly is fantastic. I've sent them lots of my money and they've sent me lots of good stuff. Call 'em on the phone -- they actually answer your questions! They're just great.

----------


## RichM

Perhaps the most reliable music retailer out there. I've bought a LOT of stuff from them, and never a bad experience.

----------


## bones12

There are no finer and honest people to deal with than the folks at Elderly; they have treated people very well for over 35 years.  You will appreciate the professionalism they display in all their wares.  Their CD section in the store is unsurpassed. Doug

----------


## Seppo

10 points to Elderly from an international customer since 1980.
I remember buying a Martin M38 from them while I was in East Lansing.
Stan was standing outside the shop and I told him: "OK Stan let's go in and do some business" Stan shook his hand and  replied:" No, I don't want to do business - I just want people to have great instruments" And he gave me a very good deal.

I've ordered at least dozen stringed acoustic instruments from them since. 
Everything works fine.

----------


## nickster60

One of the most reliable, trusted and oldest retailers.

----------


## Danny Clark

i think they are one of the best out there,if you can't trust them you can't trust anyone
Danny

----------


## JEStanek

> ok, quick question, dont really know if this is the best place for this thread but, is elderly instruments trustable? i ask because they have free shipping on the mandocaster and well... its free shipping!


Yes.

----------


## Rob Norton

I think the question has been answered pretty effectively, but would like to add my two cents. I'm another long-time (20+ years) Elderly customer, all via mail order.  I can also attest to the overall quality of service, knowledge, etc.

What I'd like to add is that I've also sold several instruments on a consignment basis through Elderly, and have been consistently impressed by the attention that devote to the instruments -- insisting for example, that minor repair issues be addressed before they will list the instrument (unless it's an "as-is" item).  That experience, in turn, has made me extremely comfortable buying instruments from them. 

I've lived in and around NYC most of my life, but when I want to sell something, I ship in to Lansing, and when I want to buy something, I always check to see if Elderly has it.

----------


## boatman

I'll add another 5-star approval for Elderly. I've consigned several instruments with them, and netted more than I thought that I'd receive. A class act IMHO.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

YES

Free shipping on their part is not a bad thing, they are just trying to get your business.

I have dealt with them since they began, and am glad for that.

----------


## AlanN

I always like their over-stuffed catalogue. Haven't seen one in a long time, but pre-interwebs, it was a thrill to leaf through, kind of like the Hammacher Schlemmer of musical goodness.

----------


## Austin Koerner

They do have great customer service. I've never had a problem with them though, I just buy something and they send it. That's all I could ask for.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I've been a customer since they started in that little store downstairs on Grand River Ave. in East Lansing, across from MSU, home of the SPARTANS!

I would rate them AAA+.  Elderly, that is.

----------


## Gerard Dick

And if it's not too far, you owe yourself at least one pilgrimage to the place.  Your jaw will drop for sure.

----------


## Bert Deivert

Just did a guitar deal with Elderly. Excellent service! They gave me a hard shell case with the guitar, when I asked for it, and did it for the same price. 

BERT

----------


## TonyEarth

great! looks like the place i'll get the mandocaster. the free shipping might be a limited offer so by the time i get it it might not be there, but from these great reviews i think ill get it anyway!

----------

